# One for the medicos



## QC (Aug 13, 2011)

http://m.smh.com.au/technology/sci-...igns-in-need-of-attention-20110812-1ipey.html

THE days of connecting patients to medical monitoring machines with bulky electrodes and intrusive wires may soon be over thanks to an ultra-thin electronic device that can be applied to skin like a temporary tattoo.
The stick-on device can measure a person's heart beat, brain waves and muscle activity and, in future, could also be used for 
wound healing and muscle rehabilitation.
An engineer and co-inventor of the device, John Rogers, said the aim was to develop an electronic technology that could integrate with the skin and was almost unnoticeable to the user.
The device can power a range of electronic components, including miniature sensors, such as EEG and EMG monitors that measure brain waves and muscle activity, and LED indicator lights and semi-conductors.
The "spider's web" of micro-electronics is then embedded into a transparent film that can be laminated on the skin with water. The patch was thin and compliant enough to conform to the surface of the skin without requiring an adhesive, Dr Rogers said.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 13, 2011)

It's cool stuff. We (Urban Search and Rescue medics) use something similar / a pocket size and stick on monitor for ECG's while the patient is stuck in the hole / collapse.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 13, 2011)

Next thing ya know, we're gonna be using something picked up in the cafeteria and using it as a medical scann . . .umm no  sorry  wait a minute, thats already been done. (Apologies to Mr Roddenberry)


----------



## Nasty (Aug 14, 2011)

Our R & D guys here have looked at a few remote monitoring systems for our battle-field Airmen, but so far they have all been crap.


----------

